# Name Your SPIRIT ANIMAL



## RobHASboots (Jun 17, 2015)

that's right. I went there. so, WHAT'S YER SPIRIT ANIMAL?
is there an animal that you connect with?
mother nature is a mad scientist. . . . . which of her creations speaks to you? (*literally, or figuratively)
-it could be an animal that you know personally, like your dog, or rat, or parrot
-it could just be an animal that you've yet to have contact with, but you get good vibes from, like a blue whale
-it could be a creature that symbolizes some kind of omen, good or bad

sounds ridiculous, maybe... but the redbird, the cardinal, is a sign of smooth-sailing for me.
maybe it is a superstition - which, I do not have many of.
when I'm on a lil ramble, or working towards an objective or destination, to see that flash of red means that my luck will hold out. -not increased fortune, but ...no whammies. and that's good enough, to put me at some kind of superstitious ease.


----------



## SunSeeker (Jun 17, 2015)

oh i like this question!

I always have kind of identified with wolves


----------



## ThePapayaBandit (Jun 17, 2015)

Either a dog or a monkey, but it would have to be a funny dog or monkey


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 17, 2015)

Mine is a barn owl. Always has been, always will be.

I've always had an affinity for owls, ever since childhood, but never thought much of it.

Shortly after the hubs and I were married (long time ago) we stopped at a yard sale and the people had a wax sealing kit. I love those things, so I took a look and inside was a barn owl seal. I'd never seen one before...a barn owl, really? A cat, dog, letters for names, yeah sure, but a barn owl?

Took it as a sign. Snagged the kit for $1 and still have it to this day.


----------



## wizehop (Jun 17, 2015)

Fox, I've ran into a few at some strange times. One went so far as to follow and hang out with me after freezing my ass off in the wilderness for a few days with no sleep due to the cold. They just seem to pop up at important personal times.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 17, 2015)

@wizehop 

Very cool. Sounds like you had a guardian.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Donkeys it might be the jackass in me but I love those critters and I always feel better after I see one


----------



## oldcoyote (Jun 17, 2015)

My wiley scavenger-friends, the raccoon and coyote, of course.


----------



## greengenes (Jun 17, 2015)

The deer. If it was a stag I'd be the lord of the woods! Never met one though.


----------



## Tude (Jun 17, 2015)

horses


----------



## Brother X (Jun 17, 2015)

Coyotes and crows.


----------



## kaichulita (Jun 17, 2015)

Cats or lions


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably a bobcat. Something small and wicked.


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (Jun 17, 2015)

Zebra!


----------



## Kal (Jun 17, 2015)

An eagle always liked the thought of flying and being free


----------



## Odin (Jun 17, 2015)

Kittens. I'm a big fan of kittens. 







Watch out though deadly mofo's.

Quothe Unencyclopedia.



> Kittens are the deadliest of all animals. Of any animal, wild or domestic, they are the ones who have killed the most humans.





> They lurk in the darkness. They pounce with a deadly efficiency. They shit in your flower garden. They're kittens and they're out to take you down, fool.



uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Kitten-related_human_fatalities


Also... there is potential for drug abuse. 

Mostly for huffing. 

>.>

uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Kitten_Huffing


----------



## Odin (Jun 17, 2015)

Honestly though... My true _Spirt_ is probably somekinda lazy Gorilla.

I think I'd like to be a Gorilla. 



> Can't Get enough of my love baby.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 17, 2015)

it was sea turtle for the longest time. but the raven has always been one of my favorite birds and I'm moving to pacific northwest in the near future...so


----------



## Art101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok I have to confess I am a kitten huffer.It has ruined my life and Pax Prentice couldnt even help me.In fact I bought my last bag of kitten relapse from him.


----------



## creature (Jun 17, 2015)

my totem is the Gull..


----------



## East (Jun 18, 2015)

The first time I did acid I thought I was a bear. I ran around on all fours, like a bear.. So, I'll go with bear lol.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine is seagull... I relate to and connect with the fierce loud charming strong scavengers on a deep level.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 18, 2015)

SunSeeker said:


> oh i like this question!
> 
> I always have kind of identified with wolves


oh. wolves are nice.
lone wolves? (I'm thinkin those are rare in nature.)
[ packs of wolves are cool too, though. 'many hands make light work'. but with the pack, comes the hierarchy. alphas & subordinates. I guess that's nature... ]


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 18, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> it was sea turtle for the longest time. but the raven has always been one of my favorite birds and I'm moving to pacific northwest in the near future...so


awesome.
isn't the common raven one of the smartest birds? I feel like I've seen or read that somewhere....
-yep. pretty sure that's a thing.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 18, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Fox, I've ran into a few at some strange times. One went so far as to follow and hang out with me after freezing my ass off in the wilderness for a few days with no sleep due to the cold. They just seem to pop up at important personal times.


yea, I'm a lil jealous.
I don't think I've ever spotted a fox... not close-up anyway. I think I am far too loud; huffing n puffing, with the items in a backpack clanking around.
I DO like the 'little surprises' one receives, flushing animals from the brush, though. *DEER
I saw a skunk the other day. I admired his stripes. he didn't seem at all disturbed or interested in my being there. I watched him scurry towards me, along a lil gametrail, and run his nose right into the back of a baby rabbit (who was occupied by my presence) and the lil guy hopped up n away. -skunk was like: 'get the fuck off the trail, jackass!'.
it's great. like a whimsical scene from snow white.....


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jun 18, 2015)

RobHASboots said:


> awesome.
> isn't the common raven one of the smartest birds? I feel like I've seen or read that somewhere....
> -yep. pretty sure that's a thing.


yes! they are very intelligent birds with great problem solving skills and have a varied bird "vocabulary" if you will. they're also pretty solitary birds (I'm a loner too) and are scavengers (I also love to dumpster dive and scavenge stuff). 
It was an important animal to the native Indians of pacific northwest and Alaska. there's many stories of how raven stole and released the sun, and invited the first humans out of hiding, hence bringing the world into being and also of him being quite the trickster (I'm a prankster at heart too). so yea, raven fits for me.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 18, 2015)

EphemeralStick said:


> Probably a bobcat. Something small and wicked.


...yea. and stealthy, n badass-looking. I like their growls.


----------



## RobHASboots (Jun 18, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> yes! they are very intelligent birds with great problem solving skills and have a varied bird "vocabulary" if you will. they're also pretty solitary birds (I'm a loner too) and are scavengers (I also love to dumpster dive and scavenge stuff).
> It was an important animal to the native Indians of pacific northwest and Alaska. there's many stories of how raven stole and released the sun, and invited the first humans out of hiding, hence bringing the world into being and also of him being quite the trickster (I'm a prankster at heart too). so yea, raven fits for me.


oh, yea. I remember this. raven totem poles and the like.
and there's the old fable; about the thirsting raven who cant reach his beak far enough into the [vessel?] so he drops pebbles in there, one by one, to raise the water level, and, guess what? .....
he gets to drink then.
um... what the moral is, I dunno. I guess it's 'be resourceful / think outside the box'
* 'necessity is the mother of invention' -can't remember


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jun 19, 2015)

This raccoon is my spirit animal:


----------



## oldcoyote (Jun 19, 2015)

RobHASboots said:


> oh. wolves are nice.
> lone wolves? (I'm thinkin those are rare in nature.)
> [ packs of wolves are cool too, though. 'many hands make light work'. but with the pack, comes the hierarchy. alphas & subordinates. I guess that's nature... ]



AaAaAaaaAaaaactually, studies have shown that wolves are non-hierarchical when left to their own devices in the wild. I can't recall where I read about this, myself, but a quick google search produced this nifty article, at least.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jun 19, 2015)

When I was about 16 I got my hands on a set of medicine cards which basically are just a picture of an animal with an assigned number. They taught me that when you see a specific animal that it can be an omen in one way or another. I still use this today. When I see an animal I question what it means. I can also do this with other things as well.
I associate my spirit animal with the fox for many reasons and signs of it have been a recurring theme in my life.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 19, 2015)

Crows are great too... I was oversleeping on the beach once and a crow hopped up and pullled my sleeping bag with its beak, jerking me awake


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Jul 23, 2015)

Red fox.

I've always loved them, but for some reason I have had multiple strange incidences where one has come out of the wilderness and just hung out with me. Quite often it's when I've felt lost or would have otherwise maybe asked for a 'sign.' One of the more bizarre experiences was one that came up to me in a parking lot in Denver. No idea where it came from, wasn't much to be seen for woodland areas in that particular spot, but he came up to me, circled around once, then literally sat down next to me, looked me in the eyes, and then we both continued to stare off into the distance together.

.....Then of course some drunk ass hole ran up yelling about it, called me 'the fox whisperer,' threw part of a philly cheesteak at it and scared it off. ::meh::


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 23, 2015)

The turkey. The noble, wise, majestic American turkey. Gobble gobble motherfuckers


----------



## xeperu (Sep 6, 2015)

Mine seems to be the leopard


----------



## Ridire (Sep 6, 2015)

The lovely Fisher Cat. A giant screaming dire weasel about the size of a maine coon or large beagle.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 10, 2015)

Awrk matey


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 15, 2016)

the common carp. i don't like swimming so it's odd that my spirit animal is a fish, but they just swim around real slow, they're bottom feeders, spook easily, tough scales, slimy, and if you've ever tried to catch one (like fishing) it isn't always easy because they've got an eye for bullshit, but if you trick one into taking the bait you can see just how crazy these seemingly chill fish can be.


----------



## falcon91 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hawk.


----------



## TMG51 (Mar 21, 2016)

My spirit animal is my beard.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Mar 21, 2016)

My spirit animal is Marty Robbins.

And Johny Cash.


----------

